# Happy 3rd birthday Einstein



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

The best dog anyone could ask for  

Sir Einstein Whinesalot turned 3 years old today 2/12/2013. I guess he's not a baby anymore hehe.

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Einstein!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy! :birthday:


----------

